# unbelivable trade



## shinerman77 (Mar 22, 2008)

I was at work. Working in the engine room and a buddy of mine i work with ask me if I want to buy two rods and reels he has. I asked what they were and he said they were quantum reels but didn't know what kind of rod. He just said he couldn't cast them that he always backlashed them. I asked how much. He said 150 for both. I kicked it around for a couple of days when he came up to me a said I will trade them both for the new boots you just got. Which cast me 120 bucks. I said ok. He brought me the rods and I gave him the boots. I got the rods home restrug them with some 15 lb power pro braid and took them out for a test. I was amazed at how great they were. I could cast at least 25 yards farther than with my diawa. I looked them up online and was floored at the quality and price of them. The reels are quantum accurist ac500pt and the rods are team allstar tas786c. I retract my earlier post about cheap equipment being just as good as the expensive stuff.


----------



## dampeoples (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice deal, just wait until you get into the really good stuff


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice Score there man! Those are nice combos!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 22, 2008)

Very nice - just watch out, this is how the bait monkey gets you. 1st you get something really nice for way less then it costs retail, The bait monkey has given you the infection, next thing, you are in a tackle shop turning your nose up at "mere" $150.00 rods and proclaiming the virtues of the latest $400.00 version. It is a sickness!

Ask Redbug if you need to know more, he does not have the cure, but can recommend the latest "super rod" and reel that will help feed the monkey


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 22, 2008)

Just to get the story straight, he kicked the idea of getting the rods around for a few days cause he was affraid to ask the wife for the money lololol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: . Im sure she will keep the bait monkey in check when he comes knocking :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice trade! I personally like Quantum gear


----------



## Jim (Mar 22, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Nice trade! I personally like Quantum gear



Works for Kevin Van Dam right?


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 22, 2008)

Jim said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Nice trade! I personally like Quantum gear
> ...



and me also 8)


----------



## redbug (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is a link you Can get 4 rods for the price of one!!!
Now who could resist that kind of deal?

https://www.skeetscustomrods.com/skeets-custom-rod-crankbait-series.html

Wayne


Ask your buddy if he needs more boots or maybe some sneakers?
I had the bucket truck out today and was on cleaning duty
I removed 15 pair from the power lines and am ready to trade


----------



## slim357 (Mar 22, 2008)

redbug said:


> Here is a link you Can get 4 rods for the price of one!!!
> Now who could resist that kind of deal?


 I think you and I have different ideas on the price of one rod


----------



## redbug (Mar 22, 2008)

LOL I wouldn't spend that on one rod either. but I do have 4 rods that in total cost around that price I also just ordered a custom built Swim bait rod that should be here in about 2 weeks

Wayne


----------



## slim357 (Mar 22, 2008)

yea youve already rubbed it in that your waiting for your custom swimbait rod, I think im gonna wait a little longer before i get one, and start with a cheapo, oh dont forget to show us some pics when you get it tho


----------



## Nickk (Mar 22, 2008)

UNLEASH THE MONKEY!

I haven't owned any Quantum casting reels but I have a couple spinning reels that I think are excellent. 

Speaking expensive equipment I have my eyes on a Daiwa Zillion reel....

Hey Redbug, what length and action are you getting. I was thinking of using my 7' H GL3 for swimbaits(among other things).


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 22, 2008)

I own a Quantum Accurist PT as well. It has the 6.2:1 and I got it mounted on a BPS Flippin' rod. I am getting a 7'6" 1pc St.Croix Premier for it next month.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 22, 2008)

Nickk said:


> UNLEASH THE MONKEY!
> 
> I haven't owned any Quantum casting reels but I have a couple spinning reels that I think are excellent...



Which Quantum spinning reels do you use? I have two Catalyst Pti40's that are working well. Have both of them spooled with Yo-Zuri Hybrid 10#. One is mounted on a BPS Exreme 7' MH, and the other is on an Abu Garcia 7' Super 7 MH. Seems like you can cast a mile with either rig.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 22, 2008)

redbug said:


> Here is a link you Can get 4 rods for the price of one!!!
> Now who could resist that kind of deal?
> 
> https://www.skeetscustomrods.com/skeets-custom-rod-crankbait-series.html



I could take my top FIVE setups and still not hit $745.00 and that includes line too. What? What's wrong with a Zebco 202? :lol:

Man, I'm cheap.


----------



## redbug (Mar 23, 2008)

nickk,
I am getting a 7'9" swim bait rod it will be able t handle baits up to 5oz I am going to add a Calcutta 400 bait casting reel and string it with 17lb izoreline mono. it should be awesome. 
I only have a small swim bait collection for now :wink: bt i am sure it will grow.

flounderhead, nothing wrong with the good old Zeb's 202 my wife used them for years I had her switch over to a daiwa spin cast they have a better drag. She has it mounted on a loomis spinner bait rod and she loves it

Wayne


----------



## Derek777 (Mar 23, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link you Can get 4 rods for the price of one!!!
> ...


i could take one of my setups and beat that $745 easy. 

its not a bad deal if youre looking for a complete set of crankbait rods. less than 200 per is a good deal for quality technique specific rods.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 23, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link you Can get 4 rods for the price of one!!!
> ...



So long as they do what they are intended to do - catch fish. I am much more impressed with the fish people catch then whatever overpriced and showy rod they have. 

Of course, those custom rods are great if you spend a good part of each day holding it in front of a mirror. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 24, 2008)

You better hope he doesn't use those boots while committing a homicide or something. Just kidding, sounds like a great deal you got there.


----------

